# New here searching for answers



## krissitrevor1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi.We bought a rescue horse last year for my daughters birthday and my parents had told me we could keep him at their house because we live in the city.I agreed and did an extensive search,found on rescuing horses,and got Stormy.We have bought feed,wormer,any wound care,paid every vet bill,and farrier service often of their horses,and hay.Anything they needed,we bought tack,etc.My parents were saying some terrible things behind my back for several months and we had decided to remove the horses (Hannah's horse and Ty's pony) from their farm because they make it impossible to be around them and they are weilding the horses like a weapon saying that we owe them boarding or they are not going to let the horses leave.We never agreed on boarding.We have worked in the pasture clearing it,building barns,mowing,fencing,etc for over 3 years making it safe for the other horses but they want us to pay them for their granddaughter's horse and grandson's pony being there for less than a year.We got Stormy October 22,2011 the Saturday before her 11th birthday.We have to sell them because we don't have anywhere else to go with them and it would just be kinder now to get them out of the hands of someone using them for a weapon against us.They say they are keeping them from us for the kids by demanding money.They say it's their right.My question is:is it within their rights to keep the horses from us?We have vet records,feed receipts,farrier receipts,even the papers for Stormy from the former owners addressed to Hannah,my daughter.Any advice or referral would be great.Thanks.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Unless they have presented you with monthly bills and anything to demand missed payments and you have never signed any sort of legally binding agreement to pay boarding costs then I dont see that they can do anything.
You should probably find somewhere else to keep the horses until they are sold
Sounds like a very sad case. I hope you can find homes for them


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Where are you located? In some areas, it's illegal to hold a horse "for ransom" even if you DO owe board fees.

You say you bought a rescue.... did you actually adopt it from a rescue and sign a contract? If so, the rescue might have something to say about who owns the horse, where it can be kept, and when/if it can be sold.


----------



## krissitrevor1 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Thank you*

for your help.We are definitely looking for a safe place.Thank you again.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

nikelodeon79 said:


> You say you bought a rescue.... did you actually adopt it from a rescue and sign a contract? If so, the rescue might have something to say about who owns the horse, where it can be kept, and when/if it can be sold.


Excellent advice, nik. If she adopted from an actual rescue, they may have a thing or three to say about what happens to the horse. :wink:

OP, I'm sorry you're in this predicament, but if you've paid all bills and don't have a written boarding contract, that should go in your favor if you need to go to court to get the horses released to you.


----------



## krissitrevor1 (Oct 10, 2012)

We bought him from a vet assistant from Arkansas.They received him to save him and she had taken him home to rehabilitate and find a home.We live in Missouri.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> Excellent advice, nik. If she adopted from an actual rescue, they may have a thing or three to say about what happens to the horse. :wink:


There's a rescue in my area that you pretty much have to let them know if the horse farts. :lol: 

I'm exaggerating, of course, but you cannot sell the horse (it has to be returned to them if you don't want it), you can't move the horse without letting them know and having them approve the location, and they basically co-own the horse with you for five full years after the contract is signed. They also seem to have a fondness for naming horses "Stormy" so I just thought I'd check...


----------



## krissitrevor1 (Oct 10, 2012)

We have every vet bill,feed receipt,tack,farrier bill,etc.and we never even thought about needing to sign a contract.It was my parents...you know?You just don't think about that.Stupid I guess.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Give them a bill for all the work you have done and the things you paid for, for their horses. I think they would change there minds. What kind of family charges their own kids and grandchild for board?


----------



## krissitrevor1 (Oct 10, 2012)

He was Freckles when we got him.Stormy was the look in his eye,far away like an approaching storm but with a spirit that couldn't be squelched.He would go to his "happy place", not interacting with what was actually going on around him.It took awhile of feeding him,loving him,brushing him,etc until he came out of his shell.Now he and Thunder (the pony) are like little kids playing in the pasture.He is a really cool guy.Very calm under saddle and great with Hannah.I would hope this would go away just got to do the best for them.I really don't want to lose them just don't know what else to do.Giving them away scares me that someone might take them to killers.Keeping them forever would be the best but what do you do in a situation like this?


----------



## krissitrevor1 (Oct 10, 2012)

I told them then I wanted paid for the work we have done,they just say they have the right to want money.And for the rest of your question...I don't know who they are anymore.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

tell them that you have the right to be paid as well and they will get their money when you get yours.


----------

